# Using a dresser as 55 gallon aquarium stand?



## automatic-hydromatic

Hey guys. I hope to be getting a 55 gallon soon to replace my itty bitty 10 gallon, and I was wondering if I could possibly use this real wood dresser that I have as a stand. Right now my 10 gallon is sitting on it, and I'm not at all concerned about the weight of it. But I read that a 55 gallon can weigh up to 625lbs! And that's probably not factoring in things like the weight of gravel substrate (which I may not even use gravel; at least not for the entire tank) or pieces of slate rock.

So basically I'm seeking advice on if you think this dresser could support the weight.

Like I said, it is real wood, not pressed wood or anything like that, so it's got that going for it












The top and sides look to be 1" thick






























What I'm more concerned about is the vast unbraced space inside. There's a 1" x 1/2" strip running along the top, and down the front there's what looks like a single piece of 2" x 1". On the back though, there's no one solid piece; it's split into several smaller 1/2" x 1/2" pieces, one on each drawer level.






















I really don't mind having to get a stand too, it would just be easier if I could simply just use the dresser. That would be one less thing that I would have to get, plus I'll have to move a few things around to get a spot for the tank and stand if I do have to get a stand.


Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob

years ago on another forum a poster did setup one "beaslbob build" on a dresser in his bedroom. Seemed to work ok.

FWIW water weighs something like 8 and half pounds per gallon. so you weight is about correct. 

You might try having 3 people set on the dresser to see if it can take the weight and remain stable.

Or build your own stand

or buy your own stand.


my .02


----------



## jrman83

I think it would be very difficult for us to tell you whether or not you'd be good. Looks like it would support it and being heavy wood is good. It is quite a bit of weight though. For me, the issue would be what the long-term effect on the dresser would be, like bowing of the surface. That could take months to show up. I would look underneath and place in the area that would have the best support, which may be where the other is now.

From what I can tell, if you cut out the centers of that panel that sits underneath each drawer and place supports there, you may even be able to put it in the middle.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

well now I'm thinking I might just get a stand with the 55 gallon... I'll keep the top of the dresser cleared, and probably put a 20 gallon long on it with a divider, and is it as a breeding tank for Gouramis


----------



## jsenske

I think you'd be fine putting it in the dresser, but I know you will find running proper filtration, cords, etc. much easier putting the tank on a dedicated stand.


----------



## Amie

I had my 55 on a dresser for awhile. I would say the same thing as Bob. Get a few people to sit on it and watch to see if it bows or anything.


----------



## snail

I have my 30 gallon on a dresser more or less like that and it's done fine for about 6 years now. If you go for it make sure the legs are strong enough and put a sheet of styrofoam or rubber mat under the tank to help soften any uneven surface.


----------



## beaslbob

You may want to use a couple of 2x4's across the top of the dresser to help transfer the load over to the vertical sides.

my .02


----------



## Amie

Actually, that reminds me. When my 55 was on my dresser I took the legs off. So that it was more evenly distributed on the floor. The pressure was not in just 4 places but even across the whole area of the dresser.


----------



## beaslbob

Amie said:


> Actually, that reminds me. When my 55 was on my dresser I took the legs off. So that it was more evenly distributed on the floor. The pressure was not in just 4 places but even across the whole area of the dresser.


and that sounds like a good idea I hadn't thought of.

*old dude


----------



## NursePlaty

*I wouldnt do it. My dresser is VERY similar to yours and I wanted to put my 55g on it also. The reason why you shouldnt is because the dresser doesnt distribute weight all along the dresser. If you look at aquarium stands for big tanks, the bottom of the stands are flat and cover more surface area. Even the aquariums stands with 4 legs must have extra large legs in the middle for weight distribution. A 55g gallon tank alone is pretty darn heavy. Let alone 55 gallons of water to be added along with rocks gravel and decoration. Dressers are not made to support that much weight. It may not affect it over time, but as time goes by I bet the wood will give out. The posts that build the frame of an aquarium stand are much thicker than the posts made for dressers. 

Too risky IMO. *


----------

